# Buy second budgie after died ?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi
One one my budgie died yesterday. I now have one budgie without friend. Should I buy him a new friend or wait few weeks ? What if budgie don't accept new friend ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would wait on getting another bird, your remaining bird may be ok without another companion depending on how much attention you give him. If you do get another there is no guarantee that the two will get along and you need to be prepared to house them separately if there are any problems. Also if you bring in a new bird you should observe quarantine with the new bird, it should remain in a separate cage in a separate room for at least 30 days to make sure there is no illness that could be passed to your current bird. Cages must be kept very clean, change the paper at the bottom daily and wash out the food and water dishes daily, observe droppings and how much food is being consumed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best for you to wait to see how your current bird adjusts to being solo.

In the meantime, I suggest you do a complete deep cleaning of the cage, perches, toys, food and water dishes of your current bird. 
Good hygiene is extremely important for your pets to keep them in optimal health.

Some budgies adjust well to being solo birds as long as you give them regular and consistent attention on a daily basis. 
How much time do you have to spend with your current budgie each day?

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with the posts above. By reading the information in the links FaeryBee posted, it will help you in your decision. 

As was mentioned, the cage needs to be kept clean for health reasons. Budgies are very messy, and two can turn out quite the mess in one day alone. Please keep this in mind when deciding to add another.


----------

